# 740iL cuts off right after starting



## 1998 740IL (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure if I have the right forum since I have a 1998 740IL but I couldn't find anywhere else on the site here that was close.

1998 740IL (104,000 miles) starts right up but often cuts off a few seconds right after starting. Have to restart several times before the engine will remain running.

It runs and drives great except for the initial starting.

Took it to my local (non-BMW) mechanic and he replaced the fuel filter but it still does the same thing. He was hesitant about doing anything else.

Anyone ever heard of this phenomenon before?

Was hoping to diagnose the problem for my local mechanic rather than drive 1-1/2 hours to the BMW dealer where they usually charge me $800.00 for pulling in the parking lot.

Thank You,

Rod
Oriental, NC


----------



## pass427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Do a search at the following site, they will have all your answers

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/e38/


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Any errors? Camshaft Position Sensor is my first thought.

Link: CPS


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

M.Wong said:


> Any errors? Camshaft Position Sensor is my first thought.
> 
> Link: CPS


Had exactly the same problem on my 7...it was the Camshaft Position Sensor...


----------



## Boomez (Apr 19, 2007)

yes replaced mine a while back, the same thing was happing also changed maf

Boom


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

If it starts, runs good then dies, I would guess either the security system or fuel pump is bad.


----------

